# [Python] Maj vers python 3.5 (resolu)

## sebB

Salut,

Aujourd'hui maj python 3.4 vers 3.5.

Pourquoi quand je fais un eselect python list j'ai encore la version 3.4?

```
Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.5

  [2]   python3.4

  [3]   python2.7 (fallback)

```

eix dev-lang/python

```
Installed versions:  

2.7.14(2.7)(20:59:50 17/11/2017)(gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads wide-unicode xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst ELIBC="-uclibc") 

3.5.4(3.5)(16:54:38 29/11/2017)(gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -sqlite -tk -wininst ELIBC="-uclibc")
```

emerge --info

```
dev-lang/python:          2.7.14::gentoo, 3.5.4::gentoo
```

Je precise que je suis à jour et que revdep-rebuild ou @preserved-rebuild ont été effectués.

Aucune entrée de PYTHON_TARGET dans mon make.conf, j'ai toujours laissé portage gérer.

Ca fait un moment que je n'ai plus suivi les news python.

Ca veut dire quoi aussi le fallback après python 2.7?

J'ai aussi lancé un eselect set python afin de faire passer python 3.5 en 1er (je sais pas si c'est utile)

MerciLast edited by sebB on Sat Dec 02, 2017 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour

Eselect python ne reflète pas les versions installées, mais juste l'ordre de préférence d'exécution (si [1] pas présent, alors [2]... etc)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Python/python-exec

----------

## sebB

Merci,

J'ai ziuté un peu aussi l'autre message.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1072830.html

----------

